# Скованность в спине



## bingo (6 Окт 2015)

Добрый день. Мне 27 лет. Уже на протяжении  месяца у меня присутствует ощущение скованности в спине. Болевых ощущений как таковых практически нет, есть скованность. Но когда наклоняюсь назад в середине спины (поясница) возникают в небольшом участке по середине позвоночника возникают ощущение как будто небольшой участок сдавливают с двух сторон. А при наклоне вперед возникает сильная скованность выше того небольшого участка про которого я написал.. При наклоне влево и вправо болевые ощущение отсутствуют. Скованности утром когда просыпаюсь никакой нет возникает она когда начинаю двигаться. После этого присуствует это скованность практически постоянно.
Немного пропадает в положении лежа и после горячей ванны. Ответьте пожалуйста что это может быть ???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2015)

Много причин.
Надо показаться врачу, по хорошему мануальному терапевту - неврологу, сделать анализы, снимки. Возможно по результатам понадобиться консультация ревматолога или ортопеда.


----------

